# Whiting???



## pgibson (Apr 29, 2008)

I've gone to Johnson's' Beach 4-5 time lately and have caught no "0" Whiting. Can any of you give me an idea where I need to be fishing? Paul


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Fort Pickens. A reliable source, says he caught a small ice

chest using white jigs, tipped with shrimp.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I've caught some off fort pickens as well. Used cut pinfish for bait


----------



## pgibson (Apr 29, 2008)

I have always done well catching whiting. I could catch them when no one else could so to speak. But my concern was that they have suddenly just vanished. I was thinking that it might be the Jellyfish or something. I fish the drop off and holes where they should be but nothing. As you have indicated; my be I need to change places to fish . I live in Lillian so fishing at Fort Picken is a little for off. Thanks for your response. Paul


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I have always caught Whiting while growing up and now when I hit the beach, I try to target Whiting with a few of my rods because I love the meat. It is one of my favorite fish overall. Thing is, I can try my best to catch them and can't get them to bite. I am not sure if they have done any restoration to the shores in your area, but I am starting to think that we have a couple more years for our shores to get back to being like they were. We don't have as many Sand fleas around like we used to and I wonder if that was a main staple of the Whiting. It would make sense to me. A few years back, we could always count on a Whiting or two to be in the cooler along with the Pompano.


----------



## pgibson (Apr 29, 2008)

I find that a small hook on a Texas rig type set up is the best for whiting. This consist of a small egg weight that slip free on the line a swivel and a 18" leader with the small hook. For bait I use a pinch of the freshest shrimp I can find. Whiting have a small mouth. You want them to grab the whole thing. I will get about 5 baits off off one shrimp. This is the biggest mistake I see people make is using a whole shrimp. What are they trying to do??? Chock them to dead. The poor whiting has to keep picking at the bait until they get it all and is worn out. I look for sand holes that are close in and try to fish the downward side of the wave trim flowing into it. This is where the water is flowing into the hole. Whiting seem to wait for Crustacean to fall over into the hole. Most of the time I will only cast about 45' or less from the shore. I reel in slowly, this seems to make them strike as if the bait might get away from them. This is how I do it. If you know of a better way I would like to know. pgibson


----------

